# Shop...Looks Bigger.



## Whyemier (Aug 12, 2017)

Finally did a trade for the old SB9C. Took so long partly because I was reluctant to part with it and partly cause I had no takers. Traded it to my Brother-In-Law for a couple of bottles of my favorite beverage. Hey, it was in the family so I'll still have access if needed.

The shops not bigger but it sure feels like it with the South Bend gone and benches and such rearranged. Almost don't know what to do with the room. I did say almost!













OpenShop



__ Whyemier
__ Aug 12, 2017


----------



## RandyM (Aug 13, 2017)

AAhhh! The possibilities.


----------



## kvt (Aug 13, 2017)

That almost looks like to much space   you need some more equipment.


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 14, 2017)

kvt said:


> That almost looks like to much space   you need some more equipment.



Yea but...yea but...I've got stuff under the bench I still need to find a place for.


----------



## dlane (Aug 14, 2017)

I notice your beverage refrigerator on the bench, I just got one , I put 4x4 blocks under it so I can   stuff   stuff under it and open the door with stuff on the bench


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 14, 2017)

I'd say plenty of room for a 15" south bend lathe.


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 14, 2017)

dlane said:


> I notice your beverage refrigerator on the bench, I just got one , I put 4x4 blocks under it so I can   stuff   stuff under it and open the door with stuff on the bench



Whyent I think o that


----------

